# Unwanted Houseguest,Again!!!



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I thought I was doing good this winter,no sick/injured chickens in the house.Well,Dale got a phone call out of the blue from an old friend Fri.He was in the hospital being discharged and had no where to go and asked if he could stay here.Of course,Dale said yes,hung up and told me about it.Quick background story-him and his girlfriend,who was not a decent person in any way,shape or form,asked to stay here a couple of years ago.They trashed the guest bedroom,raided the kitchen after we went to bed(it was like a rat feeding frenzy every night,both were as wide as they were tall),offered absolutely nothing in compensation,didn't pick up after themselves didn't say thank you,kiss my a..,nothing.When they finally left,they threw an empty 12 pack,complete with empty beer cans,out of their car onto my driveway,3 feet from the garbage cans.They asked to stay again a couple of days later but I said"NO!!!".Fast forward to now,first we've heard from him since then.I first asked Dale why he was in the hospital,then why did his mother kick him out(that's where he'd been staying),how long-does he have other plans and a couple more which all got the answer-I don't know and then informed me we had to go pick him up.Before we left,I saw the 20 ga by the front door which led me to collect them all up and put them away,instinct I guess.We go fetch him and he immediately asked to go to the store where he purchased a bunch off alcohol,including convenience store vodka.All this time,warning signals are going off.Then on the ride home,I find out he got into a drunken fight with his mother,she even slashed his belly from side to side with a butter knife,don't know why but I got a good idea and the police hauled him off to the hospital for mental issues.Great,I got a violent,mental drunk in my house.I'd rather have a dozen chickens.I'm all for helping people but some people you just can't help and if he was violent with his mother in a drunken rage,I can't help him,he needs professional help.He wanted to go to the store again yesterday but,hey,I'm not as dumb as I look and said no.If I even think he's going to get drunk and violent here,I'll have the 12 ga out so fast and the first thing he looses is a knee and if that's not enough to stop him then I go up from there.My first husband got into a drunken rages and once tried to drown me in the toilet,I've been there,done that and ain't going through it again.Dale knows how I feel about it,he knows I will do what I say,I don't play games and I would have no problem shooting him if I feel threatened in any way.Period.So if I disappear for a while,I got arrested for shooting him......


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I feel your pain. And would say no. I would go as far as to pay for a week at a cheap motel (not close) and that's that. I don't understand why your husband is okay with taking him in after all the crap the last time. It's your house too.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Oh gosh, is there any way you could say he exhibited violent behavior and get the police to pick him up?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

CQ, dont shoot him if things go south. I know you're frustrated. You have pretty good common sense, simply call the cops. 
Besides if you get thrown in jail, will Dale take care of your birds?


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

I hear ya CQ, sounds like a good time to pay for a cheap motel. Better to pay a bit $$ to keep him out of your house and you out of jail. Surprised hubby would put up with that... I agree with dawg, just call the cops and walk away, with 12 gauge in hand.

BWT, Hope your not sore from the fall the other day!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Yesterday Dale took him to the store.He brought back several bottles of vodka and six packs of alcoholic tea.I told him right then and there what would happen if he gets out of control.Dale surprised me and told him I was really good at hitting moving targets.I didn't warn him about the dog who would have my back.I gotta keep an ace up my sleeve,element of surprise.I gave him until Fri,one week,then he's got to go.He's known me for over 15 yrs and knows I don't play games,put up with bs and I say what I mean.I'm kinda like Donald,everybody thinks I'm crazy but really I'm a genius....(yeah,right)


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I'll vote for you CQ, just like I did Trump.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

CQ, did you mention that Dale may have had a drinking problem in the past? Why do let booze into your house? You can also make your house guest a lot more uncomfortable by saying NO booze in the house. I'm surprised Dale actually takes him out to load up.


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

If it gets sticky, call the cops and say he has been drinking, has threatened you and/or threatened suicide. They should arrest him on a mental health warrant, but more importantly, he is out of your house and you don't have to take him back in.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Dale is not a drinker and I'm not either. I got his friend out.They were trying to convince me to rent a room to him or he was looking for a place.The thing was he was up all night drinking,left his empties on the island 2 steps from the trash can like he did when he stayed here in the past and would sleep until 2 or 3 in the afternoon and he wasn't even half attempting to find a place.People don't pay their bills and want to mooch off us.I told Dale no more house guests.


----------



## oldhen2345 (May 14, 2017)

I feel your pain CQ. Had to keep a brother in law like that. Stay lasted 6 months. He was not appreciative either. Griped about everything from the TV, the food, the temp of the house... My husband threw a catastrophic blood clot and passed away. That stupid brother in law was trying on his clothes before we even took him off the vent. He asked me if he could have Bruce's car- I said no. On the day of the funeral I gave him $100 and told him he had to get out before dark - had male family back up that day. Never again. Girl, get that man out of your house. If he even raises his voice, sic the dog on him.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I got him out.I'm one of those people who isn't afraid to say no and get the hell out of my house.I gave him a week.It's always someone with a substance abuse problems and it's so bad.Dale loses 2-3 "friends" a year to overdoses,it's really sad.I'm happy I'm addicted to chickens and geese......


----------

